# Cobia



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Huntsman and i went down to NORFOLK to do some Cobia fishing again and we were not disappointed. we had great weather, no wind and plenty of fish! we had a our first fish on board 20 minutes after leaving the dock.20 minutes after that and Huntsman pulled in a whopper at 45" and earned himself a a citation. then about a half hour later it was my turn and i was battling a fish that didnt want to be caught. about 25 yds out i caught a glimpse of him as he leaped out the water. This fish was HUGE! After fighting him to the side of the boat a couple times i wore him out enough to get him netted and on deck. all i could say was OMG!!! This was the biggest fish id ever seen alive and definitely the biggest i ever caught. we couldnt weigh him on the deck because he maxed out the scale on the boat. once we got back to the dock he weighed in at 74 lbs and 56" A MONSTER FISH!! I EARNED MYSELF A CITATION  6/11/16 was a day fishing that you dream about and we lived it!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Now that's what I'm talkin' 'bout. Sign me up.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Good night Irene! What a fish. Congrats. Be honest, how much help did you need to give huntsman to reel his in?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Good God Man!!!! Nice fish Q!!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Awesome!!! and nice shirt...HTTR!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice fish thanks for sharing


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Its a COW bruv! bettin that you are set for the next few weeks for good dinner!


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

Quite a catch!!! 
Thanks for the report.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Great fish....nice work!!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Holy Crap!! What a cobia. Largest one I have ever seen. I bet you were shaking after landing that one. Great Picture too.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice catch Q, hell of a catch


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy cow!!!!!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Lol @ Lipyourown &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
Thanks fellas!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Too much excitement and I missed this? Nice fish man!!! Congrats.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

WOW now that is a beauty of a cobia great job


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just popped over to say congrats to you QBALL and also to Huntsman. 
Heading back to my forum of residence now. Don't want to seem like an invasive species. 
BTW: I'm curious about one thing. Why in the world did I have to come over to the MD board to read
about a fish that were caught in Va waters? Oh no...I'm probably now seen as a invasive species.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

thrifty angler said:


> just popped over to say congrats to you qball and also to huntsman.
> Heading back to my forum of residence now. Don't want to seem like an invasive species.
> Btw: I'm curious about one thing. Why in the world did i have to come over to the md board to read
> about a fish that were caught in va waters? Oh no...i'm probably now seen as a invasive species.


thanks. Im a marylander so i posted it to my home board so my friends could see it. I dont post much on the va board.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice catch!! Defiantly one to be proud of.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Good night Irene! What a fish. Congrats. Be honest, how much help did you need to give huntsman to reel his in?


Always gonna hate...I still have those papers&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

@ Huntsman --- Brian, you gonna put up with that from Matt???  Hope all is well with you man! Congrats on the feesh!!!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Fishbreath said:


> @ Huntsman --- Brian, you gonna put up with that from Matt???  Hope all is well with you man! Congrats on the feesh!!!


opcorn:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> @ Huntsman --- Brian, you gonna put up with that from Matt???  Hope all is well with you man! Congrats on the feesh!!!


Lmbo Mil....he knows about them papers as well as Qball. Inside comedy I presume thats why there has been no reply


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Here ya go


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Awesome fish Brian. I wish I could get a fillet. Let me know when you want to fish md again, was there any cherry Gatorade chumming?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Awesome fish Brian. I wish I could get a fillet. Let me know when you want to fish md again, was there any cherry Gatorade chumming?


Lmbo....no qatorade explosion since that trip...he's been mindful of what he consumes before we roll.... And I have some Cobia vacuum packed, it's not in fillet form, but let me know and I'll get it to you. Bout time for them spot to arrive...livelining would be great...


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Lipyourown said:


> Awesome fish Brian. I wish I could get a fillet. Let me know when you want to fish md again, was there any cherry Gatorade chumming?


red red wiiiiiiiiine @ lipyourown


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

QBALL said:


> red red wiiiiiiiiine @ lipyourown


Ctfu....it was redrum redrum..


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

great catches by both guys! Hey B, you done gone ghost on a brother?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Yo, M.Rad my bad been working and not fishing. And now the heat is on.....U been to the Point or Teague lately?


----------

